# The new metal classics



## Batrider (Jun 11, 2009)

The Hessian.org guys have put together a list of the most influential current bands and albums, with mp3s. The idea is not to list bands of the week, but the "new classics" that are defining the genre right now. You can listen to the MP3s from your browser.

http://www.hessian.org/music/


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

I love muxtapes. I miss muxtape.org badly. It was a great way to expose people to a mix of stuff -- ambient, metal, classical, et al.


----------

